# work wanted



## adizard (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi my name is Adam, I am 28 years old.

I am currently in the Estapona area and am looking for work.

I have worked and lived on the Coast previosly and have knowledge of most areas from Fengirola to Gibraultar. I speak limited Spanish, enough to get by though.

I am experienced in Bars,Restarants,a experienced Painter and Decorator,Some wood work and Plumbing duties, Gardening, most building labour etc. I have also worked as a Yacht bodywork and Spray painter in Malta and have knowledge of yacht maintenance, this skill can also be used on road vehicles etc. And i should also add I have refreshed my fork lift truck licences this year in the UK, both counter balence and reach. so as you see I'm quite Versatile. 

I'm willing to travel anywhere on the coast and even consider moving if nesaserry.

I do prefere to get my hands dirty and get stuck into a job rarther than work in bars and resturants, but I have much experience having worked in the trade in three countries and have played manergeral roles also.

So please contact me if any of my skills are required. Thanks
Kind regards
Adam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Join the rather long queue!!!!

Have a look in the sur in english on line , they have some jobs, mainly telesales or female masseurs ?????? But you may find something???

Jo xxxx


----------



## adizard (Nov 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> Join the rather long queue!!!!
> 
> Have a look in the sur in english on line , they have some jobs, mainly telesales or female masseurs ?????? But you may find something???
> 
> Jo xxxx



Thanks for the confidence boost LOL,

yeah theres nothing in the Sur that suites, never is..

I never used one of these sites for work but then if i dont try I'll never know, coming up to Xmas there must be someone that wants their house decorating, or someone that wanys there yacht looking good for the new year LOL,

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adizard said:


> Thanks for the confidence boost LOL,
> 
> yeah theres nothing in the Sur that suites, never is..
> 
> ...


Sorry mate!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, you never know til you try!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

excuse guys but whats the sur in eglish on line? how do i access etc?

btw adizard,, il b i the same boat as u in few months time.. so do tell n let us know what;ve u bn findN sucessful.....

H77


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Its one of the local newspapers

http://www.friday-ad.es/Category/6/Editions/KA|Costa Del Sol|/SArea/Local/Web/Channel.asp

Theres this one too



Jo xxx


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

cheers Jo

Ur prob one of the most helpful on this forum!!

muchas gracias chica


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Not trying to depress you but this will give you an idea of what it is like in Andalucia at the moment - Someone was telling me that a friend of theirs (who is trilingual and experienced) was recently interviewed for a secretary's job at the head office of an established company in Malaga - apparently there were 9,000 applicants for the job!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Not trying to depress you but this will give you an idea of what it is like in Andalucia at the moment - Someone was telling me that a friend of theirs (who is trilingual and experienced) was recently interviewed for a secretary's job at the head office of an established company in Malaga - apparently there were 9,000 applicants for the job!


A bilingual friend who is looking for admin type work in Estepona was told at the Job Centre there that the unemployment rate in the area is between 40 and 45%.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

adizard said:


> I am experienced in Bars,Restarants,a experienced Painter and Decorator,Some wood work and Plumbing duties, Gardening, most building labour etc. I have also worked as a Yacht bodywork and Spray painter in Malta and have knowledge of yacht maintenance, this skill can also be used on road vehicles etc. And i should also add I have refreshed my fork lift truck licences this year in the UK, both counter balence and reach. so as you see I'm quite Versatile.


Adam - I wish you luck and it is luck that you will need, The 'skills' you list are typical of lots of people on the costas. You are one of many looking for, frankly, unskilled casual work. I was in your position 10 years ago when things were a little better. 

Do two things:

Find the British bars in Estepona port and hang out there in the early evenings. It's called networking. 

Go to the poligono - there are several British run car workshops up there who might want someone who can spray.

As to yacht maintenance, there are any number of liveaboard Brits who look after yachts - probably not much work there.

Good luck.


----------

